# "That time of the month"...



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

I am curious how other couples work with "that time of the month". 

Guys: Does this stop you from trying? 

Ladies: Do you not allow it?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO is on BC pills continuously, so she only has a period once every 3 months or so. No, it doesn't stop me from trying. If nothing else, I get more BJ's that week. . So I can't lose!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Needy_Wife said:


> I am curious how other couples work with "that time of the month".
> 
> Guys: Does this stop you from trying?


My wife uses an IUD and rarely has a period. According to her, I can have sex whenever I want 

If she does have a period, we have just used an old towel if the mood stikes us.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

My ex was off limits when "aunt Flow" came to visit. Also, I got no hand or mouth love during that time...and if I was caught masturbating, I was a gross pig.

My current girlfriend is so horny every day, the "red lights" don't even mean stop. We usually do it in the shower or right before the shower, but not during any heavy flow. In bed, she'll put down a red towel and ride me.

Sometimes there is a bit of mess, but she will clean me off with a red towel while I'm not even looking, and then we'll take a quick shower.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Anything sexual is completely off the table during that time, unfortunately.

And no, I no longer try anything, and haven't for quite a while.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Anything sexual is completely off the table during that time, unfortunately.
> 
> And no, I no longer try anything, and haven't for quite a while.


Don't you find that selfish of her? My ex was like that. It's like you are both rag for a week.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

tulsy said:


> Don't you find that selfish of her? My ex was like that. It's like you are both rag for a week.


Sure I do. That, among other things.

But to fill in the blanks, I've chosen to deal. The time may well come when I choose differently, but until then I'll take the hit, knowing it's my choice to do so.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

See, I don't see what the big deal is. My husband would never touch me, or let me touch him. I agree, it can be a bit messy, but that is what a shower is for.....


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Needy_Wife said:


> See, I don't see what the big deal is. My husband would never touch me, or let me touch him. I agree, it can be a bit messy, but that is what a shower is for.....


I like the way you think, but I don't have any advice. If I did, I probably wouldn't have the same issue.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Needy_Wife said:


> I am curious how other couples work with "that time of the month".
> 
> Guys: Does this stop you from trying?
> 
> Ladies: Do you not allow it?


I feel pretty gross on heavy flow days, to tell you the truth. I didn't get more than a day or two of spotting when I was on the pill, but I had to go off of it and and now my period does make me miserable for a few days. 

I used to feel off limits on those days, but I'm working on getting better. We do it in the shower, use a towel, or I try to give him oral or a hand job if I'm not feeling like I want anything for me. Mostly I feel self conscious about the mess, and I'm in a fair amount of physical discomfort for two or three days. Also, my husband is squeamish about blood in general, and I'm self conscious that he's secretly grossed out, although he's never said as much. 

My husband doesn't pressure me, though; I think he understands that I'm not feeling like it and is content to snuggle or give me a massage.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Unless I have a heavy flow (only 1 day every month max) then there's no difference (except showering right before). I'm the horniest and most orgasmic at that time it would be torture not to do anything then.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

We just grab a towel. I'll give him a head's up that things could be messy afterwards so he can just hop in the shower. But I'm not comfortable with oral at that time. I don't get what the big deal is. Actually, the increase in lubrication is pleasurable.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Needy_Wife said:


> I am curious how other couples work with "that time of the month".
> 
> Guys: Does this stop you from trying?
> 
> Ladies: Do you not allow it?


Personally I am sore inside during that time higher up... and dh loves bj's... so we came to a compromise after a couple of years of him reminding me, that I could still please him.... he gets a blow job during that week, complete, swallow whole 9... he loves it, keeps him happy and in some cases makes him smile when he hears mine has started. 

Towards the end, depending on how I am feeling, sometimes we will have PIV sex, but it's usally down to nothing, just my vag cleaning itself no more from the actual uterus.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

We did it once, early on, with her OTR and used a towel. I wasn't grossed out, and at the time she didn't appear to be, either. She's the one who offered it. 

Over the years, in various LTRs, I have found that most women would rather not. I would finger her clit, she might gift me a BJ, but overall, it's snuggle and be close time, without sex.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I get extremely desirous for sex about the second day in. We have red towels we put down or we just shower together.

Mr. Pink is slightly put off by the blood, but he is willing to take one for the team because a happy Mrs. Pink means a Happy Mr. Pink!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife had really heavy periods with cramping. I was never keen on period sex and she was miserable so it was rare...except maybe when things had really tapered off. I use the past tense because she had a hysterectomy in March so it is lo longer an issue. Well, at some point it will no longer be an issue. Because of complications, our sex life is not yet back to normal.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

He'd like to, but I can't do it... I have really vicious periods, and it hurts too bad to even think about, lol.
But I don't 'neglect' him during that time, though. We get creative and do other stuff.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

You gotta earn your redwings,nothing wrong with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

I use that time to pamper DH. I am rather grossed out by it so I choose to spoil him for a few days instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

It just never really appealled to me or the women in my life! 

It must have been because when I was an impressionable young frosh in college, and a senior frat brother came downstairs early one morning suffering from an horrendous hangover, and had blood smeared all over the lower part of his face ~ several of us pledges just had to ask him, "Who beat the hell out of you?"


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

2-4 bj's, and the return favor to me, sometimes anal.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I never mind having sex but it is pretty messy. Normally, it's a BJ for hubby and some extra love for me when it's gone.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife doesn't want to be touched when she's on her cycle because she feels unsanitary. I tried telling her that I don't mind to no avail. I'm HD, so she doesn't mind giving me a BJ, then finishing me off with a HJ and lotion. 

Every now and then, if she's horny, she'll let me use a bullet vibe on her, but this is few and far between.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

It doesn't really appeal to me, but I'd be open to it if he was interested. But, HE has no interest in it during that time. And he must be an odd man, indeed... never insisted on a BJ or any kind of relief during that 4-5 days each month. He's always been content to wait til it's over each month.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Doesn't really appeal to me either , because the scent and texture is different.
No BJ's for me either.
We usually have lots of sex outside of " that time" anyhow, so that little break in between helps.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

The first two or three days are a no go for any sexual activity. My wife has endometriosis that leads to horrendously painful cramping. 

After that we just engage in sex but keep in the vagina off the menu. There are so many different ways of pleasuring one another that I don't miss the vagina at all during her period.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Neither of us want to do anything sexual or intimate during that time. So it is just known waiting period.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

BJ's and HJ's here. Lots of kissing and cuddling for the first few days then PIV towards the end. 
Luckily I am in peri menopause so periods can be 3-4 months apart, yay.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

My lady takes care of me during Aunt Flo's visit.
She"s a wonderful woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My period only last 2-3 days and isn't usually a cause of much discomfort or the likes ( I just get crabby beforehand) so if during that time the 'situation' arises there is a choice of the red towel, shower sex, BJ, HJ....

Hubby seems utterly unfazed by the blood...it bothers me more.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I'm open to it but H is not. 

Like others are saying, my drive hits the roof on day 3 so there is usually BJ.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I give him BJs that week. I'm not interested in sex...too messy!


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

When it comes to Aunt Flow visiting we have made it very clear from the beginning. He does not like doing it when I am on it and I do not want him touching me when I am on it. Plain and simple. Besides it is sooo messy.


----------



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

My GF has general lockdown on anything related to sex during her days. Even handjobs are out of the question.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

BJs, HJs. It only lasts four or five days, not a big deal.


----------



## lifechanges (May 18, 2013)

I was "cut off" during that time of the month. No attention - nadda - I basically went away for that week.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It's off limits. It's only because it brings on horrible cramping. I live in enough pain and creating more pain is out of the question. Mine only lasts a few days now that I'm older. I imagine I'm going through early premenopause currently and hopefully soon it will stop all together.

We did try, it just doesn't work out. My husband is completely understanding of this.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Ewwwww. No way.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

When I did get periods I liked sex in the shower,it helped with cramps and a good orgasm would get rid of irritability and headaches for me.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

One of the only few times when I will be patient and wait until everything is " done and over with " 

Then again ......... who am i to complain when the Mrs offers her very talented mouth instead ahem ahem ...... and she even swallows too  !!!


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

I would never have intercourse during her time of the month and she wouldn't either, really don't think it's healthy for her.
Those days are reserved for blowjobs


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I get one BJ during that week and that's it and only if I push for it, otherwise, nada.

I've read that some women like PIV during their cycle because its soothing. Do it in the shower together.

I also heard there is no chance of getting pregnant either.

True?


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

CuddleBug said:


> I get one BJ during that week and that's it and only if I push for it, otherwise, nada.
> 
> I've read that some women like PIV during their cycle because its soothing. Do it in the shower together.
> 
> ...


Sex during my "time" is soothing. It helps with the cramps...and for some reason, I tend to be much more horny during this time (if thats even possible). 

I don't know about the whole "not getting pregnant" thing. I am pretty sure you can get pregnant at any time (would bet money even).


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> I feel pretty gross on heavy flow days, to tell you the truth. I didn't get more than a day or two of spotting when I was on the pill, but I had to go off of it and and now my period does make me miserable for a few days.
> 
> I used to feel off limits on those days, but I'm working on getting better. We do it in the shower, use a towel, or I try to give him oral or a hand job if I'm not feeling like I want anything for me. Mostly I feel self conscious about the mess, and I'm in a fair amount of physical discomfort for two or three days. Also, my husband is squeamish about blood in general, and I'm self conscious that he's secretly grossed out, although he's never said as much.
> 
> My husband doesn't pressure me, though; I think he understands that I'm not feeling like it and is content to snuggle or give me a massage.


This sounds exactly like my wife. I'm not squeamish about anything. She just doesn't feel sexy at all while on the rag, and being the LD in the relationship it usually means no sex for around 7 to 10 days. She does seem to want me to cuddle with her and enjoys messages. Sometimes she has done hand or BJ if she is sensing I'm really horny, but I can tell she would rather not go there, either. 

I've told her that I wish we could just have sex without intercourse during that time (cuddle, kiss, grope, mutually stimulate each other -- you know, how teens who don't want to go "all the way" would do it). But that requires her to feel turned on and she just isn't really feelin' it as she is experiencing discomfort and feeling as sexy as a sack of old clothes.

I'm HD, and so I used to get very strong anxiety over her period because it meant I would be horny as heck still (my drive doesn't change) and yet no outlet besides MB (and sometimes to spice up the MB I would secretly view porn). But I'm trying some new coping techniques. One is simply spending that time building her up with words of affirmation (because she is amazing and beautiful!) and cuddling, kissing, etc. If I just can't handle the sexual pressure I still might MB some time that week, but not to porn. Then I make sure I have a good "charge" built up for when we do get together again and WOW! She is certainly ready by the end of that time to have good, strong orgasm or two! Very intense and passionate -- fun!
In other words, I have found a better reward system for both me and her. Men will wait if they know it is going to be really great .


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Needy_Wife said:


> I am curious how other couples work with "that time of the month".
> Guys: Does this stop you from trying?
> Ladies: Do you not allow it?


I let her take the lead here. I'll just say almost nothing really bothers me on this really - but its also very important to me that she feel comfortable. I have zero interest in her just 'getting me off'. Some ladies are fine with sex around this time and just lay down a towel - some become radioactive. Same with guys, so it depends where on the combinatorial spectrum the 2 of you you land.

For us, sometimes she can be *particularly* horny around this time. She has always been pretty self conscious about this but is perfectly happy to 'take a shower together' which she will suggest when she is interested. She really likes the ...uhm...in and out.. so I dont think she is satisfied with just a little mutual masturbation etc. She invariably gets very excited in the shower when I am 'behind' and you know... hot water and soap and sliding around... whew. I think this is one of her favorites actually. 

Not often - but sometimes she will just offer me the morning wood remedy of a BJ or HJ, which - god love her - she also seems happy with. As a guy - this can be hard to get my head around, but I do NOT complain. She gets worked up doing this and then there I sit panting and spent and I know its probably not completely satisfying for her. :/ But I always pay in kind...you know.. next week, and I make sure to pay my sexual debts. Happy to oblige ma'am - sit back, grab a handful of hair, and hang on. 

Rarely - its just not happening, and thats fine too. 

Typically we have sex most mornings...maybe 3-4 times a week (+/-) and we both have gotten used to that so when we 'can't'.. I think we both miss it.

Bottom line - its not a big deal for is. If it happens it happens, if it doesnt it doesnt. It hasnt been any kind of a stumbling block for us for 25 years.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

If I have heavy flow no, but if not, then we go for it especially when I'm very horny that period of the month( which most of the time I am)


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been on the pill for so many years the flow has always been extremely light and only lasts for 3 days at best. So yes we still went about our business anyway. He showers after and no harm done. However with that said, I just went off the pill and am awaiting my first non-pill period so who knows what will happen. If its really heavy Im not sure I would want to but I would absolutely just give the H a BJ.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish... I'd be more than willing. Its hard enough to get a yes when that isn't in town. 

Again, I'll file it under "Things we did while first dating that aren't going to carry over to marriage".


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I can wait it out for several days. Not even interested in having sex during that time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Like so many other things he used to have no issue with it but now he does. Since we have sex so infrequently these days I guess it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Needy_Wife said:


> I am curious how other couples work with "that time of the month".
> 
> Guys: Does this stop you from trying?
> 
> Ladies: Do you not allow it?


We just powered right on through it... She wanted it... I wanted it so we did it. 

Put a towel under her and hit it! then, a quick shower afterwards....


Heck... even after she delivered our children vaginally. I think the doctor told her to wait 6 weeks. I think she waited 8 days... And it was her idea! I was very apprehensive.. but it didn't take me long to get in the swing of things...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll do it if either of us can't wait but mostly those are good bj days because I like those too. I'm perimenopausal so it's only 3 maybe 4 days. I can wait.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wish mine was only 3 or 4 days Mavash. How long in between periods for you now that you are peri?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> Wish mine was only 3 or 4 days Mavash. How long in between periods for you now that you are peri?


24-28 days. This was how I knew I was peri because my cycles used to be every 35-40 days.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It is interesting because I am going months in between periods but when they come they last up to 10 days, what a drag but I am happy to not get it so often.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> It is interesting because I am going months in between periods but when they come they last up to 10 days, what a drag but I am happy to not get it so often.


Well that sucks. But then again I think anything peri sucks. I've had a couple of periods that came every two weeks. I consider it a good month if I make it 28 days. This month it was 31 and I was giddy. 

It's the little things that make me the happiest. Lol


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

That time of the month doesn't usually stop him. BUT the good news is i won't have that time of the month for another 7 months woohoo! =)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & mine never had RED sex for the 1st 19 yrs of our marriage....(I would have found this gross) ....then my sex drive went haywire.... I could hardly stand to not get it.. I was climbing the walls... and well... I learned he didn't mind at all..... just told me to get the red towel out... Never stopped his erection... and Boy was I ever thankful ... though if it was "heavy" - he got BJ's then.. we did it in the beginning and when it was letting up... no problem!


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, I'll step out on the ledge. I know I'm very rare in this regard, but I look forward to my wife's period every month. We do anything and everything during them and I'm more aroused than normal. It doesn't bother her at all and in fact she gets a thrill out of telling me "honey, I started" and watching me react.

If there was a hall of fame for earning red wings, I'd be in it.

So there, I said it. Confession is good for the soul.


----------



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

My ex GF never wanted anything sexual related during her period. Not even heavy petting, kissing, etc.

I now come to realize she was sick of me the whole time. Her period gave her a good excuse to leave her completely alone for a few days.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

We put down a towel, I enjoy the extra lubrication and we have a nice shower together afterward. It does not bother me a bit. She does not want it as often during this time, but it doesn't stop us when she is in the mood. She doesn't really care for me to oral very often during this time, but I will go there too when she allows it. BJ's for me/Magic Wand for her for when we are in a hurry or don't want to worry about a lot of clean up.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Early on in the marriage she loved it and I felt the need to procure "The Red Badge of Courage". These days it just does not appeal to me but if she is up for it at the tail end it does not take much convincing.


----------



## thatcleanhippyguy (May 17, 2013)

My wife and I are both uninterested when her aunt flow comes in. Towards the end of it she is okay but it totally grosses me out. It's absolutely disgusting.


----------

